# Pointadors?



## kandm (24 March 2010)

My family and I are still on the hunt for a new dog, and our nextdoor neighbour has a Pointador, which is lovely . So bassically, does anyone have any experiences with this particular cross breed? Do they come around often?? Views, opinions welcome .

Thanks in advance .


----------



## spike123 (24 March 2010)

can't say I have ever met one personally. I have a lab x rotweiller aka labrottie or rotador.
He is the most loyal affectionate and easy going dog I have ever had despite being a rescue with issues. His only drawback is a fondness for chewing shoes but we hopefully now have that sorted. He is good with kids, settled right in with my 5 cats despite being a 7 month old puppy with a fondness for chasing things and is highly intelligent.He is full of life and needs alot of exercise which I would think a pointador would be pretty much the same.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 March 2010)

What does your neighbour do with their Pointador? How much exercise does it get, both physically and mentally? 

I guess that a Pointador = Pointer + Labrador? But is it English Pointer, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer or another Pointer? Maybe it isn't even a Labrador involved?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If it is any of the breeds I suspect that is involved, I would make sure that both parents was HD scored. 

Hope somebody else can be more helpful.


----------



## UnaB (24 March 2010)

I would imagine it is a dog that was bred for working.  Many gundog crosses are done specifically to produce outstanding working dogs and are not designer dogs - most of the breeders fully health test their dogs as well which is a major bonus.

I would suggest you ask your neighbour where they got theirs from, or keep an eye on the gundog/shooting websites as the working crosses often are advertised on there.  Or of course, keep an eye on local rescue centres as this cross may end up in rescue if it is an accidental breeding.

I have seen a few GSP/labrador crosses and they are lovely looking dogs and brilliant workers.  Never seen an english pointer/lab though..  Do bear in mind that it would probably need a huge amount of exercise, especially if it is bred from working lines!


----------



## CAYLA (25 March 2010)

My friend has a one, she rescued him through her work as she is a vet, he is indeed a stunning lad, she prefers him to be described as a lab x pointer as she hates the designer names, he has lots of energy and she goes out running with him, he is a nice natured lad if a little shy.
As suggested steer clear of back street breeders selling designer breeds, look into rescue and working sites, atleast then they where maybe bred for a purpose and not for cash alone, and remember don't be parting with a stupid amount of cash, it's a mongrel at the end of the day, if they are asking silly prices chances are u could get either a lab or pointer fully health tested for less.


----------

